# W10 and Microsoft 365 improperly installed



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19043, Installed 20210622232401.000000-240
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 94 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 530, 1024 MB
Hard Drives: C: 917 GB (498 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 0XJ8C4, ver A00, s/n /247PQG2/CN722006A703NR/
System: Dell Inc., ver DELL - 1072009, s/n 247PQG2
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated
============================================

I have twisted my system into a pretzel!
I formerly had W7 and MS Office 365 Military Edition. 
I finally relented and installed W10 and Microsoft 365. At the same time, I also installed McAfee Virus (which I don't see under Antivirus above).

I think I am running under TWO systems. I say that because immediately I noticed I had Outlook in two formats (but with the same emails).

I tried to make things better, but I made them worse. Some of the corrections I tried to apply wanted an administrator's permission. I am the only one who uses this PC. I have tried to keep my regular user separate from my admin. The admin has a null PW, where I only have to hit enter. Some fixes required permission from the admin. I changed to the admin user, but forgot to change back. It seems that the admin has taken over the files my regular user created and locked the regular out. I don't know how to fix that, and, I also don't know if I now have 2 copies of those files which may (not) be in sync.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which procedure did you follow? Link please.


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

lunarlander said:


> Which procedure did you follow? Link please.


Sorry, I don't know which URL I took the W10 from. The MS 365 Family came from the attachment below.







link I used for W10. Attached is the info I received on the MS 365


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

To setup Windows 10, you go download MS Media Creation Tools. Run the program and it will generate a Windows Setup USB memory stick ( everything on the stick will be erased and replaced with Windows setup files ) Then you boot the USB memory stick on the PC you wish to install upon.


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

What will happen to the W10 I already have installed? Will your procedure overwrite the old one? Clean out the old one? And why do I have 2 diff Outlooks? Is one of them left over from W7?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't understand what you mean by having 2 Outlooks in different formats. Win 10 has an app called Mail. And by installing 365 you have Outlook. Both are email programs and can read email from your outlook.com email.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's possible that you have Outlook 2016, and for some reason your Windows 10 installed Office 365 on the side of it instead of overwriting the old one.

If you are signing into your computer using an Microsoft account (email address) then it will set up the native Mail app to your account automatically.

This all speculation as we cannot see your computer, but I suspect it would be the second scenario.

Since you have the Microsoft subscription, I would suggest the following:

Back up your data that you need to your OneDrive's account.

If you have any other people using your computer and is part of your Microsoft subscription, have them back up their data to OneDrive also, or at least to an USB drive.

Bookmarks can be saved in the browser of your choice by using its sync option. That way if you get a new computer or refresh your current one (like I am suggesting) then you can get the bookmarks by signing into the new browser.

Next, use the Windows 10 Media Creation Tool as mentioned; you can find it here: Download Windows 10 Media Creation Tool

Use this tool to do a complete clean install with no files saved. With a clean start you can sign back into your account, and then create a local admin account. With the local admin account, you should be able to make the original account a standard account once you are done with installing.

Finally, if you want to use Outlook instead of the Mail app, you can download Office from your Microsoft account found here: Microsoft Office Portal In the top right, you should have an Install Office button. This will also install OneDrive where you can sign in and get your files back.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

As to an antivirus, I would suggest not to use a 3rd party app like McAfee as Windows Defender has been improving a lot. 3rd party apps can cause more headaches


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

Before I do any of the actions ou suggested, pls look at the 2 attached mail screens I have attached. This is what I mean by TWO OUTLOOKS.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK. As I suspected, you are using the Mail app in the second picture and the Outlook online in the first. It looks like you have two separate email accounts? In the second picture it looks like you have a Hotmail account.


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

The email messages appear to be the same in both. I really would like to have just one email app. Yes, I have a hotmail address. Both apps send msgs to that hotmail address. How can I clear this up? Will your procedures take care of the consolidation? I prefer the display of the first picture, but if that is not possible, I could live with the second picture IF THAT IS THE ONLY MAIL APP. (By the way, a box keeps appearing in my lower right-hand screen every time a new msg shows up.)

Incidentally, under which software(s) do the Mail app and what you call the Outlook online reside?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, the way Mail (should) work is it will show the same email as your online one. You don't have to use Mail.

Having said that, you should have installed the Outlook app with your Excel, Word, etc apps. Check your Start Menu for the Outlook App. The app looks almost identical to the online version.


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

REGARDING # 7
Windows Media Creation Tool---

When I go to https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10 (which is where your link directs me to go) and I attempt to click on DOWNLOAD TOOL NOW, nothing happens.


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

Ignore Post#13--I kept losing my internet. Have it now. 

Do I have to open the Thumb-drive that now contains the Media Tool to find RUN? When I look in the Thumb-drive, I see an application called SETUP. Is that it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There is no need to reinstall Windows 10 because now we know that you are using both the website and the Mail app. The question is, which do you prefer, which sounds like the website version.

You don't have to use the other.


----------



## idonquixote (Sep 18, 2010)

What do I have to do to disable the Mail app and always go to the website version. I never know which one will show up?

While I am asking Qs, how can I get control of files created by the standard user? I accidentally opened and changed some data when the Admin user had control. Now the standard user is locked out.


----------

